# Logitech Harmony Touch remote pops up unannounced at Best Buy



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I had a feeling they would have a new remote out soon. A lot of places have been discounting the One and that is usually a sign that a replacement is on the way. 
It will be interesting to see how this compares to the Harmony One. I am really needing to replace my Harmony 880 (buttons are failing) but not sure if I want a conventional remote or something like the Harmony Link which has a interactive TV guide.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _New Logitech Harmony Touch Gives You Unprecedented Control of Your Home Entertainment
> 
> Advanced Logitech Universal Remote Lets You Swipe, Scroll and Tap Using a Color Touch-Screen and 50 Customizable Icons
> 
> ...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Youtube Link - won't embed as it's an unlisted video.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

OK after watching that video I think this needs to be my next remote. I really like the idea of touch screen gestures and having the channels on the screen.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

typ44q said:


> OK after watching that video I think this needs to be my next remote. I really like the idea of touch screen gestures and having the channels on the screen.


+1 - that looks super handy!


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

I can see having one of these in the near future. Time to upgrade from the 700.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I like the fact it sits in the upright position,many times i've laid the one in its cradle only to find out the next day it did not charge.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonder if a RF version is coming. I have a 900 and use RF to control my equipment at the back of the room. IR does not work since the room is blacked out.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

No RF, no buy.


----------

